# Vets Eligibility Extension Question



## redemption05 (Nov 11, 2005)

I am looking for some clarification in regards to the following law which is posted on the civil service website. 

"Pursuant to Chapter 708 of the Acts of 1941, an applicant who is activated to full-time active duty after he/she passes a civil service exam or after his/her name is placed on an eligible list, may request in writing within six months upon his/her return from active duty, to the Human Resources Division to extend his/her eligibility for a period equal to the period of eligibility remaining at the time he/she commences active military duty."

My question is, does this law only apply to reservists?? For example, an active duty service member receives a card while on active duty, shortly thereafter the city goes into a hiring freeze and decides not to hire, and the list expires. Can the service member request an extension for the certified list off of which they received a card???

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MKellyIrish (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm in the same boat here. I'm currently on an elgible list that is due to expire whenever the new list from the 2009 exam comes out this november.when the new list does come out can I can extend my eligibility from the 2007 exam onto the 2009 list for the same town since I went active duty in Nov 2007?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

redemption05 said:


> For example, an active duty service member receives a card while on active duty, shortly thereafter the city goes into a hiring freeze and decides not to hire, and the list expires. Can the service member request an extension for the certified list off of which they received a card???


As I understand it, once an appointing authority decides it does not have the funds for the position and they do not take a name off of that cert. in 12 weeks the list is vacated. If the town wants to hire at a later date they need to request a new certification from CS. The extension is designed for when the position is going to be filled, which in the example you gave it is not. Basically there is nothing to extend because the certification is shitcanned.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with Irish, as I understand once the new list is out the old one is shit canned. The extension is for an eligible list.


----------



## MKellyIrish (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok so I am number 1 in my town right now on the list off the 2007 police exam.Shortly after the 2007 exam I changed my residency to boston and went active duty in the military.I know for a fact that the town I lived in is going to be hiring in the next 6 months the problem is when I take the 2009 make-up exam I won't have prefrence in that town anymore and they could be hiring off that list.But that law states if you go active duty after you either pass the exam or was placed on an elgible list which I was that I can extend my elgibility to the amount of time that was remaining when I went active duty. So if I went active duty in Nov 2007 and the list doesn't run up until say Nov 09. Won't I be extended onto the new list if they decide to hire off it because of the time I had remaining when I went active?


----------



## redemption05 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thank you for the input. I'm trying to acquire more info from civil service although I haven't been too successful in dealing with them thus far. Thanks again.


----------



## MKellyIrish (Apr 1, 2009)

Talked to civil service today. Bottom line if you either passed an exam and or was put on an elgible list and then went active duty, whatever time that was left on that exam when you went active duty will be your extension when you return. So if you had 6 months left on that exam until it expired when you come back that 6 months can or will be extended onto the new exam for that period of time


----------



## redemption05 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info Irish. Unfortunately it doesn't help me. I was already active duty when I received my card. Good luck to you.


----------

